# bob sykes



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

we went out to sykes friday night with live shrimp and i caught two 4 pound trout both about 23 inches and my friend caught a nice black drum and then another guy i was with caught about a 7 pound trout that was 26inch(it was huge) and a few flounder..only have pics of my trout and my friends black drum









One Of the Trout and the the black drum


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome catch:toast


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

specled trout: NW region: 5 per person per day, not less than 15" no more than 20" except one over 20" per person per day. you have 2 over 20" inches my friend. might want to read up on your regs. it isnt worth the fine. FWC checks the forum on a regular basis. just a heads up. Capt Ollie


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Bloody waters is right but still nice catch!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd brush up on the Regs if I were you, but it sounds like you guys had a great time!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i've never caught a speck at bob sykes. i always catch spanish, which i hate to eat.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloodywaters and everyone he caught both of those specks, but he had a friend with that caught that black drum, and people do that all the time. Some one with catch both peoples limits, just like people do on boats with red snapper and stuff like that. I was out there when he caught those specks and I caught a flounder with them. I'm not trying to come off as a jerk either


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i thought he said the guy he was with caught another huge speck.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

There was around four or five people that went


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

the picture he took at home with him and the two specks is incriminating. the law states 1 over 20" per person per day.

go check out the inshore report on keeping small fish. you'll realize i was being very nice about the situation, when you read

my reply. i didnt bash your friend. just merely giving him the heads up.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Say what you will bloody waters, I think he lied. They look like 20" to me. Nice catchbuddy


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (7/10/2009)*Say what you will bloody waters, I think he lied. They look like 20" to me. Nice catchbuddy




+1 for the last response award. Tell em what he's won Ollie!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

hes won 2 tickets to the space olympics.and that yard sign that the speck is on is 24'' wide.why do people insist on acting moronic for the sake of justifying anothers ignorance.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

this post is old i saw it a long time ago


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *BloodyWaters (8/8/2009)*hes won 2 tickets to the space olympics.and that yard sign that the speck is on is 24'' wide.why do people insist on acting moronic for the sake of justifying anothers ignorance.


Did you just call me a moron?? I am acting moronic? ?What a dick. Nothing I said was attacking or offensive toward you, but you want to attack me? You should stop being "immaturic":letsdrink


----------

